# Lake Anna Striper an LM on another Frigid Day (Jan 15, 2018)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

There was no place to fish during the East Coast Deep Freeze of 2017/2018. It was bitterly cold and windy in the coastal areas. 
So, I headed for Dike 3 (cold side) in Lake Anna on Jan 15, 2018. There is a power plant that feeds the warn water to the lake.
Again, I was the only on the frigid day until noon. 

The water temp at Dike 3 was lower than average of this time of the year by about 20 F.

Air Temp: 5 – 30 F (under 10 F until 10:00 AM)
Water Temp: 40- 45 F (lower than average by 18 F)
Wind: 6 – 10 MPH


I sprayed the reels with “Reel Magic”. This helps when the reels get iced up (100% chance). I did not bring bait-casting reels. They aren’t quite for the cold days when spools get iced up immediately.

I had a large bottle of hot water in my cooler so I can keep drinks and food unfrozen for 8-10 hours.

2 GoPro cameras and my iPhone didn’t work 20 minutes after the launch. I have learned in the past Gopro or other camers didn’t work somewhere under 10 F. It was the first time even iPhone didn’t work. I kept lures and sunglasses under the center hatch. But the hatch was frozen shut. So, I had to come back to de-ice the hatch and to warm up GoPro cameras and the iPhone (using the hot air from the dashboard vent in my truck). 

I found a small flock of feeding birds early. After the break, I found a few school of striper. I managed to stay with the schools of striper.
I caught about 10 striper (no hybrid) at 16 - 20”. # were at 20”.

Video Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks like you got those stripers figured out. Enjoyed the video. Looked like a cold day. But a lot of action.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

You the man, Joe! Feeling chilly just watching the video.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice! That is some seriously cold fishing!


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice & such a great Job for Cold fishing, Cold Fishing has been alwayy Tough and hard Job for me because I can't stay longer under the water.

But this video & cold fishing is really good 


Thanks
https://www.fishjumanji.com/


----------

